# so i post one my concrete music (noise) on bandcamp



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Please enjoy* Usine no.451* (inside joke only masochistic enjoy harsh noise punishement) :lol:
well it's a noise project guitar laden bass driven, but ear spitting frequency, your ears will bleed now that funny or your dog will bark and be upset.

:tiphat:

look i know it's a bit sloppy site im so tired you dont know anyway anyhow take care

https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I updated usine no.451 two missing track it shredded, the other one make you feel numb for a moment... strange but anyway

https://erebus3.bandcamp.com/album/usine-no-451

2 session 2 track of harsh-noise to make your ears bleed if this is your ultimate fun(just kidding) :tiphat:


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I wonder what you think of this project thinks, fan of noises and industrial and ambient,Can some review my work s ,what kinda of stuff reach you in *Usine NO.451.* this an 8 tack full album over an hour of noise please enjoy!!

*Can somene write a review please, i would like to know your impression of this project, yeah i know it's kind a masochistic fun, it drones, it's noisy it's guitar laden, it has gong in it anyway . i would like review a proffessional critic rate my last band Usine no.451 please?
*
Thanks, arrigato, danke , tack, grazie, merci,,gracias


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Hey, I'm a fan. I think there is potential. My favourite is "Demolished". Why don't you put that in Today's Composers section? Oh yeah, they are a pretty conservative bunch there


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Hey, I'm a fan. I think there is potential. My favourite is "Demolished". Why don't you put that in Today's Composers section? Oh yeah, they are a pretty conservative bunch there*

Thanks* Phil loves classical* for the support :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm listening to Demolished. I like the concept of noise music.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*I'm listening to Demolished. I like the concept of noise music.* thanks *Manxfeeder *for your support


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Friday my friend scottish joe, will bring me a studio track he made of my hharsh noise\\\ambient project, he done is ttouch, it's marveleous,, i will be happy to add iit on *Usine no.451*,,, ,, iit's called:_ vanished into thin black smoke...
_
Im aanxious to post this one,,!!!.. on bandcaamp

Thanks for reading & support.!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I had *''machines 451* new track to Usine no.451, it's basically drum-machine agression and discordant minimalism to drive someone violent(joke).There is one more but not the least track comming up this friday night,*vanished into thin black smoke* , sound promessing my studio guys & friend remix one of my track sounded totally different but still _noise ambient industrial_


----------

